

"Yahoo Axis" Launches - dain
http://axis.yahoo.com

======
eddanger
I got excited because I thought it was a brand new web browser, low and behold
it is just an extension to your existing browser. Pass.

------
drewjoh
Was a little confused that Yahoo has their own browser... except on the
desktop, where it's just a plugin to your existing browsers.

------
olalonde
This is a dup <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4015954>

